# Sauerkraut Balls



## buzzy (Dec 25, 2018)

These r a big hit around here  

8 oz pork sausage. (I use smoked sausage that I had)
1/4 c fine chopped onions
14 oz drained kraut (chopped fine
2 Tbs dry bread crumbs
1 pkg softened cream cheese 8 oz
2 Tbs parsley 
1 tsp yellow mustard 
1/4 tsp garlic salt 
1/4 tsp pepper

1/4 c flour

2 beat eggs
1/4 c milk

3/4 c dry bread crumbs

Oil for deep frying










	

		
			
		

		
	
Fry sausage & onions until browned. Drain 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Chop kraut fine 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Mix kraut & sausage 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Mix next 6 ingredients 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Then mix the 2 together  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Get the assembly line in order. Had to move to garage. There wasn’t enough room for me & my balls in kitchen. Roll in flour then milk & egg then bread crumbs 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
In the deep fryer at 375. Could do this on greased baking pan in oven at 375 for 15-20 minutes. I’ve never have so not sure of out come 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Already to eat. Have to save rest for company coming later.  Thanks for looking & Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 25, 2018)

Saved this to my recipe folder!!


----------



## buzzy (Dec 25, 2018)

TK & zwiller. Thanks for the like. U make these once & it will be often


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 25, 2018)

buzzy said:


> TK thanks for the like. U make these once & it will



I'd just claim they were Reuben meatballs if people thought pork and kraut sounded off!


----------



## zwiller (Dec 25, 2018)

These used to be an Ohio thing and a MUST HAVE for Christmas parties.  Started in Akron from memory.  Around here everyone has their own spin on it.  My aunts/familes uses corned beef instead of sausage.  If you've never had them and they sound remotely good to you MAKE THEM as the are awesome.  We do them New Years Eve usually.  

LOL Tom


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh yeah.  I'll be making these!!!
Fantastic idea for an appie.
Have you ever tried doing them in the smoker??  The first few times I haf Scottish Eggs they were cooked in the kitchen.  Then I tried them in the MES and they were even better.
POINT
Gary


----------



## buzzy (Dec 25, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Oh yeah.  I'll be making these!!!
> Fantastic idea for an appie.
> Have you ever tried doing them in the smoker??  The first few times I haf Scottish Eggs they were cooked in the kitchen.  Then I tried them in the MES and they were even better.
> POINT
> Gary



Never tried in smoker. If u can get smoker to 375 don’t see why it wouldn’t work. Have thought about smoking some of the ingredients. Like the bread crumbs & cream cheese. Sausage was smoked. Thanks for the like


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 25, 2018)

Trying these in the air fryer for New Years thanks for sharing


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 25, 2018)

Looks great to me! Do they reheat well? 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## buzzy (Dec 25, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Looks great to me! Do they reheat well?
> Merry Christmas!



HaHa!! Couldn’t tell ya. Never any left. Just keep on warm in oven or  like today put in covered cake pan beside wood stove in garage


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2018)

WOW!
Do those look good!
I'm definitely bookmarking this!
Congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## buzzy (Dec 25, 2018)

WOW didn’t expect to make carousel. Feel honored!!
THANKS


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2018)

Those look mighty tasty to me buzzy. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## motocrash (Dec 25, 2018)

Beautifully browned balls,scrumptious sausage sauerkraut stuffing!


----------



## disco (Dec 25, 2018)

Absolutely brilliant! Big like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 25, 2018)

Dang'it man, I just ate heavily and yet would happily scarf down a few of those Kraut Balls.
Great recipe tutorial, very nice indeed.
Congrats on the Carousel ride.
*LIKE!*


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 26, 2018)

B, they look great, I would love a few of those babies !


----------



## zwiller (Dec 26, 2018)

Since there was talk about reheating, yes, they reheat well.  My family would make a big batch and parfry then freeze.  Pop in the oven when serving.   

Tons of variations on them.  Bacon, ham, corned beef, ground beef, mixes, meatless, no cream cheese, you name it.  The key is the kraut.  Canned stuff doesn't really work well.  Homemade will be crunchier and totally makes it.  If not homemade use the refrigerated kind in the bag.  

Not sure if this is a regional thing but my GFS carries them although they are not the cream cheese version.  Doable though.  Anyone traveling Ohio will likely find these on most restaurant's menu as an appetizer.  We don't use a dipping sauce but many do.  Most popular would be creamy horseradish.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 26, 2018)

Awesome presentation and a great looking item will surely be trying this.

Warren


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 26, 2018)

Great job!  
I love sauerkraut balls.  The place I get them at serves them with a chipotle dipping sauce.  Yum!


----------



## buzzy (Dec 26, 2018)

THANKS to everybody for the likes. Again no leftovers. I’m interested in the different dipping sauces others  have had. Be like a smorgasbord for kraut balls if I had multiple sauces for dipping.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 26, 2018)

buzzy said:


> THANKS to everybody for the likes. Again no leftovers. I’m interested in the different dipping sauces others  have had. Be like a smorgasbord for kraut balls if I had multiple sauces for dipping.


I've also had them with ranch dip.  They were good, but I like the chipoltle dipping sauce better.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 26, 2018)

Hoping by new years I got an air fryer..other wise I'll wok fry..

Dipping sauces I'd use: Cranberry Aioli.

Or Horseradish+mayo


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 26, 2018)

Son ....wow. I got to try your recipe with some homemade kraut I have. Looks very tasty and I am sure everyone likes'em. 
HT


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 27, 2018)

Buzzy those look fantastic!!!! We had some for our first time at a german restaurant outside of Galveston last spring. They were amazing... Copied that recipe. Thx!!  Like
 Congrats on your carousel ride.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I got an air fryer now..

I'll need to try these with it...!


----------



## piaconis (Dec 29, 2018)

zwiller said:


> These used to be an Ohio thing and a MUST HAVE for Christmas parties.  Started in Akron from memory.  Around here everyone has their own spin on it.  My aunts/familes uses corned beef instead of sausage.  If you've never had them and they sound remotely good to you MAKE THEM as the are awesome.  We do them New Years Eve usually.
> 
> LOL Tom


You're dead on.  I believe it is the Hungarian population here in Akron who are responsible for this masterpiece. I am considering smoking up a pork butt to give this a new spin.  I think the Menches Brothers (renowned vendors of the world's fair midway who also created the waffle cone and the brown sugar and seasoned beef hamburger patty famous from our area) who were responsible for spreading the idea.


----------



## piaconis (Dec 29, 2018)

buzzy said:


> THANKS to everybody for the likes. Again no leftovers. I’m interested in the different dipping sauces others  have had. Be like a smorgasbord for kraut balls if I had multiple sauces for dipping.


Nicely done, Buzzy!  I actually live here in the original home of the sauerkraut ball, and have seen some fun sauces at local restaurants.  I'll gather a few for you and post them up.  One I seem to recall was a thousand island-like sauce that had some extra kick of what I believe was horseradish and paprika.  I'll dig a few up and pass them along.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 29, 2018)

piaconis said:


> Nicely done, Buzzy!  I actually live here in the original home of the sauerkraut ball, and have seen some fun sauces at local restaurants.  I'll gather a few for you and post them up.  One I seem to recall was a thousand island-like sauce that had some extra kick of what I believe was horseradish and paprika.  I'll dig a few up and pass them along.



THANKS 
That would be greatly appreciated. Thinking about time to double recipe so there’s leftovers.


----------



## dr k (Dec 30, 2018)

These look fantastic.  I can't believe my girlfriend that loves Happy Joe's ham and sauerkraut pizza hasn't heard of something like this.  We will have to do this.  It looks like it could be a dip without battering and frying kinda like a hot artichoke dip.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 30, 2018)

LOL.  Was gonna post about a mention of sauerkraut pizza but thought no one would get it.  Local joint has been doing it for a long time, like 30 years+.  Doubt they invented it but they are well known for it.  Their style is thin crust and sauerkraut pepperoni is what everyone gets.  One interesting tidbit that I like pass along is the place is FASTIDIOUS about their draft beer maintenance.  You wouldn't think it matters but it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2018)

Sorry I'm late Buzzy, but those look awesome!!
Never thought of that one!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## coldgas (Dec 30, 2018)

buzzy said:


> These r a big hit around here
> 
> 8 oz pork sausage. (I use smoked sausage that I had)
> 1/4 c fine chopped onions
> ...


Looks delicious!


----------



## nanuk (Dec 30, 2018)

This is one of the GREAT things about this site.

Many regional recipes and thoughts on food!

I've only been here awhile and I don't think I could eat even ONE of each product that has been showcased!
Although, some I would eat nearly EVERYDAY!

I love home made sauerkraut, and these balls look like they'd be perfect for sitting around the firepit with some adult beverage and good friends!
We'd have a "Fart'n" good time!


----------

